# Looking for Commercial Pepper Slicer



## Cody_Mack (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ve been making candied jalapeños for several years now, sharing with friends, giving as gifts and enjoying at parties and just by gosh anytime! After I got laid off (COVID June 2020!) I have been trying to sell a few to bring in some extra spending (Beer and BBQ!) money. When I really get after it, I can make a few hundred dollars with a day or two effort. For last Christmas I made and sold 80 jars, all produced over three days in our kitchen. A couple of months ago, I spent a pretty long day and made 50 jars.

I really want to ramp it up and turn into a steady thing, but the biggest hurdle I have is getting the fresh whole jalapeños sliced into perfectly cut 3/16” slices; pounds of them! I actually do very well with my cheap chef’s knife, one slice at a time. But it’s not getting it for large quantities; I know there’s a gadget that I need, something out there better. A device where I lay down the whole pepper, pull a lever and bamm! I have 12-3/16" slices...Next!

I envision a unit based on the same principal design as an egg slicer. I actually tried that once with a cheap egg slicer we had, and the tough-skinned jalapeño just laughed at the tiny wires as they were grossly stretched out of shape, while hardly making a dent in the pepper…he he

I have found commercial “slicers” that may work. They describe them as tomato slicers, or onion slicers, or vegetable slicers. They never really fully state what they can easily cut through cleanly and efficiently, over and over. I have asked on their web sites and with Amazon ‘questions’ but not got any good answers. I have not visited a restaurant supply house yet.

So, wondering if any of y’all have experience in this area; can comment on what I need and what works and what does not work. (please don't say use a mandalin; is not applicable for this application)

I am eyeballing this one this one on Amazon.

Rick


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2021)

Something like one of these? 1st link is restaurant supply; 2d is video of the item at link 3 eBay (budget buster!





						Global Solutions GS4300-B Cheese Cutter
					

Shop NEMCO FOOD EQUIPMENT, LTD. GS4300-B Global Solutions GS4300-B Cheese Cutter  at Central Restaurant Products




					www.centralrestaurant.com
				












						Commercial Food Processor-Electronic Spicy/Hot Chili Pepper Slicer (Size 1-7mm)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Commercial Food Processor-Electronic Spicy/Hot Chili Pepper Slicer (Size 1-7mm) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2021)

I want one . That's awesome.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2021)

"When I really get after it, I can make a few hundred dollars with a day or two effort. "
Well, the machine should take care of your business.  Maybe even a tax write off or something?


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I want one . That's awesome.


I never knew something like that existed!  Wife has a couple Benriner tools for slicing and such from Japan but that machine is a complete surprise.


----------



## DougE (Nov 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I want one . That's awesome.


Me too, but I'm not too keen on the price tag.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2021)

DougE said:


> Me too, but I'm not too keen on the price tag.


Pricey . No doubt about that.


----------



## DougE (Nov 21, 2021)

Sure would speed up jalapeno  canning time. And as an added bonus, you wouldn't much have to worry about setting anything on fire during bathroom breaks.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 21, 2021)

I think the manual slicer you linked is better than than the slicer 

 old sarge
 posted.
The machine throat size appears much smaller than a nice jalapeno fatty I get from my garden or grocer.
Well wishes on your home endeavor.
Sucks getting laid off.  Hope you get back to regular employment soon


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

I really wonder if that manual slicer is any faster than a mandolin while wearing cutting gloves? I’m curious have you considered insurance and health department for your venture? I only ask as I’m considering similar things with hot sauces and kraut as well. Also some catering. I’ve read some horror stories though on lawsuits for food poisoning, chipped teeth etc for home operations that weren’t covered by insurance.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 22, 2021)

When I have a large quantity of slicing to do, and don't want to use the mandolin, I use my semi cheap meat slicer (fried taters, anyone?).  Works great, just have to pay attention, to keep your fingers out of it, and then you only have to manually cut 1-3 times on what you don't put through the slicer.  I've had the slicer for probably 15 years now, and it's easy to break down and clean.  To be honest, I think I actually got it as a black Friday special, I sure don't remember spending $100 on it.  I use something very similar to this:



			https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-75-heavy-duty-food-slicer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2021)

That $700 cutter looks pretty sweet but it will take quite a few jars to pay for it.
Found this looking around. A bit cheaper than Amazon. Just make sure you hit the proper blade selection...JJ









						VEVOR Commercial Onion Slicer 1/4" 3/8" 3/16" Vegetable Slicer Fruit Cutter  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VEVOR Commercial Onion Slicer 1/4" 3/8" 3/16" Vegetable Slicer Fruit Cutter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 22, 2021)

That one that 

 chef jimmyj
  linked looks like it's almost a must have for the kitchen.  May have to orfer one myself.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

Been using one of these for years. Perfect for this. I can't begin to imagine how many cukes and jalapenos, and other veggies have gone through this. 
Presto Professional SaladShooter Electric Slicer & Shredder (kohls.com)


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 22, 2021)

Wow, great responses everyone, thanks! I am really picky about the "almost" perfect slices. Guess they don't have to be, but it makes a much better product. 

A lot of the machines linked above, throw out some slices but also slivers and pieces. I bought one of the nice KitchenAid slicers on Amazon, where you feed through a chute at the top. One problem is the chute really needs to be a snug fit for the pepper to feed straight through, then you have the blade running at high RPM, and you need to coordinate the feed rate to find that happy medium where the blade can hit that 3/16" slice every time. It looked so easy on the QVC Channel; think they were doing zucchini or cucumbers or similar. But in reality it wasn't working for me.

The one 

 chef jimmyj
  linked looks identical to the one I linked; for $162 less! WTH?

Rick


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> The one
> 
> chef jimmyj
> 
> ...



Actually it's $152.39. For some reason the link defaults to No Selection at $37.99. If you select 3/16 Quick Slicer, $152.39 pops up. Weird...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Actually it's $152.39. For some reason the link defaults to No Selection at $37.99. If you select 3/16 Quick Slicer, $152.39 pops up. Weird...JJ


If you have a bunch of slicing to do , and you want them uniform , that's cheap . 
I'm thinking less waste on top of it .


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I think the manual slicer you linked is better than than the slicer
> 
> old sarge
> 
> ...



I agree. That's the problem I ran into with the KitchenAid slicer. The round feed chute was a little small for most of the peppers I was getting. Then with the larger openings it was difficult to hold it straight while pushing it down.

Thanks for the condolences. Yeah I'm a job-aholic so it really hit me hard. At my age it'll be tough getting back in with what I was doing. I guess I can go work in the Electrical Isle at Lowes...

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I really wonder if that manual slicer is any faster than a mandolin while wearing cutting gloves? I’m curious have you considered insurance and health department for your venture? I only ask as I’m considering similar things with hot sauces and kraut as well. Also some catering. I’ve read some horror stories though on lawsuits for food poisoning, chipped teeth etc for home operations that weren’t covered by insurance.



No I haven't considered the Insurance...it's a good tip and reminder. I do have my "Cottage Kitchen" license, but like you say that will not cover the unexpected.

Rick


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> No I haven't considered the Insurance...it's a good tip and reminder. I do have my "Cottage Kitchen" license, but like you say that will not cover the unexpected.
> 
> Rick


I’ve got to look into the Cottage  Kitchen  as well.  I read up a bit on it last year and in Ohio covers a pretty narrow scope of approved home goods.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve got to look into the Cottage  Kitchen  as well.  I read up a bit on it last year and in Ohio covers a pretty narrow scope of approved home goods.



Right. You can sell canned pickles but not canned tomatoes, salsa, etc. My jalapenos are probably borderline and I need to get a good pH meter and check them to see where I am on the legal scale. 

I may also consider renting a space in a Commercial Kitchen, where most or all of the home restrictions are lifted, already covered. It all depends on cost vs profit. 

And another restriction: wife lets me know about it when I boil and can peppers all day...and I can't blame her...ha!

Rick


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Right. You can sell canned pickles but not canned tomatoes, salsa, etc. My jalapenos are probably borderline and I need to get a good pH meter and check them to see where I am on the legal scale.
> 
> I may also consider renting a space in a Commercial Kitchen, where most or all of the home restrictions are lifted, already covered. It all depends on cost vs profit.
> 
> ...


Lol I’ve cleared my house and been yelled at for peppers cooking as well lol!!  I started fermenting and got a lot of tips from 

 xray
 , one of which was a PH meter. He recommended the Apera PH20. It’s been great so far. I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 24, 2022)

Well a few of you expressed interest in a commercial type slicer, so I want to update the thread.

After much personal debate I convince myself that the slicer I had interest in was worth purchasing and giving it a shot. It was sold and shipped by Amazon so I felt good about returning it if necessary, so I went for it. So far: good choice!

Got it unpacked and admired the design and construction; it’s definitely commercial grade, and built to last. I very carefully inspected the most critical component, which is the blade assembly. It is also heavy-duty, the blades are very sturdy and stiff, and very sharp! It’s a unique design with two stacks of blades, with blades in each stack ½” apart, but the blades in each stack are offset from each other by ¼” vertically, so that a final cut straight down will give you ¼” slices. See photos and video for better explanation if that didn’t make sense.

Before ordering I never could figure out the width of the blade assembly opening; that is, how wide of product can I fit comfortably. Turns out it’s a little less than I was hoping, and that is just over 3 ½”. Not bad, but a lot of the peppers I have been getting lately are bigger than that on the average. I’ll just have to be more selective when purchasing the peppers that I pay attention to that. Not a huge deal, as I can just do a manual cut with a knife when coming across those. I will be cutting each one manually at least once anyway to get rid of the stem. See video.

So now I’m pumped, and immediately went to the grocery and grabbed enough fresh jalapenos to make a “batch” of ten half-pint jars of Cowboy Candy. Got back home and washed a few of them for the first test! The machine did not disappoint, and I was grinning from ear to ear. I have been making these for a few years, and although I am pretty good and fast with a knife, it’s still a royal PITA!

So, hope you get something out of the (low-class) video...ha ha! It is my first and I didn’t put a lot of planning into it; it just happened.

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's some pics of the blade assemblies. I think this machine will interchange 3/8", 1/4", 3/16" and maybe 1/2".


----------



## old sarge (Jan 24, 2022)

Does a real nice job. Enjoy!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2022)

That is nice , and works great . Those blades are like the smaller ones I get for the bread knives . Yup , very sharp . 
Just gonna ask , what would it hurt if you did the bigger peppers one an angle , instead of cutting them down ? Be just a bit different in shape .


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That is nice , and works great . Those blades are like the smaller ones I get for the bread knives . Yup , very sharp .
> Just gonna ask , what would it hurt if you did the bigger peppers one an angle , instead of cutting them down ? Be just a bit different in shape .


Sure I will give it a go with the longer peppers. Worth a shot! I was at the grocer today and I just asked the Produce guy if I could (sometime) buy a case of peppers. He didn't know but he left to go ask his boss. When he finally came back with a 40 lb box for me I apologized to him that he had to carry them out cause I didn't want them now. Anyhow, the large box was over-flowing with peppers and many, many of them were larger than what I need to fit in the machine.


----------

